# Didja Notice?...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Didja Notice?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

????????


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't get this?? (I know...what else is new)

I click on the link and I see a lot of posts from people on this site.

What am I missing?

edit...now it requires a users name and password.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure what I was supposed to notice. The link led to a website that requires a user name and password.

Can you give me a bit more of a clue as to what this is about?









Cheers,

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

On the login page just click the HOME tab on the upper left.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That some campers are on (two) camping web groups. James


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Didja Notice?


Sir - Put the bottle down, show me your hands -- and step away from the Keyboard!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

After thinking about it some, it's too bad that some folks were unhappy about Outbackers.com but it's a good thing that they found a way to make things better for themselves. It would be nice if they would have the grace to avoid being critical of "that other site".

Nice thing about the internet forums - if you don't like them you can always find other resources. In this case they even invented an alternative resource. Pretty cool really.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Never mind I guess... The "other site" deleted the 
Topic and all it's posts... The whole thing was talkin' smack
about people on Our site and how "we" were "glorifying" (so to speak)
those who posted 100 times in one day. Having to much time on 
our hands, and no lives... only that of cyberspace.

No sense in naming names. But there are some over there
that are on here too. Oh, well...









MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> After thinking about it some, it's too bad that some folks were unhappy about Outbackers.com but it's a good thing that they found a way to make things better for themselves. It would be nice if they would have the grace to avoid being critical of "that other site".
> 
> Nice thing about the internet forums - if you don't like them you can always find other resources. In this case they even invented an alternative resource. Pretty cool really.


Well said BBB

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The link to the thread in question was either deleted or moved to a non guest viewable sub forum. I feel this was done to help reduce the very thing that is being commented on in this thread. I am locking this thread as we have no desire to cause a rift over the very same conduct here.


----------

